# Freshwater Mussels?



## KMC (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey all, 
I am a student studying American freshwater mussels. I live in Massachusetts where unfortunately there are not that many mussels to find. I am looking for people who come across the little (sometime not so little) buggers when outdoors. I would love anyone who finds the muskrat middens on the side of the rivers/lakes (or how ever they come across the mussels) to box up a bunch of paired fellas big and small and send them my way. I am only looking for dead/spent shells, not live ones. I collect and study and write about all the different species. I'm not concered about big or small, the more different ones the better. Anyone who would be able to help me with my studies by just picking up a bunch of the ones you find while fishing would be a HUGE help in my studies. I would certainly compensate you for your effort and of course pay for shipping too. The only requirements would be that you provide matching paired (not single) valves and that they are not totally broken (they don't have to be absolutely perfect with no chips at all, but the cleaner with their natural "skin" the better). I've been trying to make contacts with people across the country that naturally run into mussels while out fishing or hiking that might be able to just pick up shells they come across without it being a big hassle for them. I can't thank enough anyone who would consider assisting me with this project. You can contact me through this site or directly at kczaja@fas.harvard.edu. Thank You!!!!! And good fishing!!! 
-Kevin


----------



## ranger1977 (Dec 31, 2008)

The only thing I know about them is that GA is being made to drain Lanier dry to keep them suckers alive down south.       .....................or so they say........


----------



## jinx1984 (Jan 1, 2009)

West Point Lake is full of them . Last year when the water was down I found some the size of a navel orange and bigger . they are letting the water down now can see if I can find some next time I go out ?


----------



## KMC (Jan 1, 2009)

jinx1984 said:


> West Point Lake is full of them . Last year when the water was down I found some the size of a navel orange and bigger . they are letting the water down now can see if I can find some next time I go out ?



Hello Jinx1984,
    that would be excellent!  Let me know if you find some.  I am interested in anything you find big or small.  I sent yo a pm with my address. I really appreciate this!
-Thank you, Kevin


----------



## ronmac13 (Jan 1, 2009)

KMC said:


> Hello Jinx1984,
> that would be excellent!  Let me know if you find some.  I am interested in anything you find big or small.  You can send the shells to:
> 
> As I said, I will definitely cover shipping costs and anything else you feel is fair for you effort.  I can mail you a check or even said you a paypal payment if you have an account.  I really appreciate this!
> -Thank you, Kevin



Probably should of put your address in a pm.


I didnt quote it just in case you felt like taking it out.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 1, 2009)

E-mail sent,Kevin. It came back and said you don't exist!


----------



## troutman34 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a million of those things around my dock at Hartwell.  The COE doesn't seem interested in keeping my mussels alive!


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jan 2, 2009)

Here are some pics I took from Lanier. After they started draining it I saw some of the biggest clams ever. Didn't realize they grew this big. Let me know if you need full rez photos and I will email them too you. If I get to the lake soon I will look for some for you. Do you have a deadline for this project?


----------



## KMC (Jan 2, 2009)

Those are excellent photos!  Thanks for sharing them!  I'm not positive, but think the shells in the photos are called Giant Floaters.  You can see they are appropriately named.  I would be delighted to have any you find (big floaters or any other mussel you find big or small).  I will send you a pm with my address now that it was suggested I take it out of the normal thread.
-Take care, Kevin


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 2, 2009)

Pm sent,Kevin.Sorry 'bout the e-mail mix-up - I don't know what went wrong.


----------



## KMC (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Dave, I sent you a pm (and a direct email). Don't know what up with my direct email.  
-Kevin


----------



## KMC (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Dave, not to flog a dead horse, but I figured out the problem.  The email in my original posting is typed incorrectly.  It should say kczaja@fas.harvard.edu.
Should have corrected that the first time you said you had a problem.  I apologize for the annoyance!
-Take care, Kevin


----------



## jinx1984 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got your pm . Sorry it took so long to get back . If it ever quits raining here I will see what I can find . Don't worry about the postage . Just let me know if they are of any help to you .


----------



## KMC (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello Mike, I know there are lots of interesting species up there.  I really appreciate this!
-Kevin



balvarik said:


> As soon as the lakes up here thaw I'll head out and see what I can hook you up from the Headwaters of the Mississippi drainage area.
> 
> Mike


----------



## KMC (Jan 6, 2009)

jinx1984 said:


> Got your pm . Sorry it took so long to get back . If it ever quits raining here I will see what I can find . Don't worry about the postage . Just let me know if they are of any help to you .



Thank You!!
-Kevin

PS, and I hope it stop raining for your sake as well.  We're supposed to be hit with another snow storm up here.  No shovelling rest for the weary.


----------



## KMC (Jan 12, 2009)

I want to thank everyone so far who has offered to help with my research on mussels.  I am heartenend to think there are so many wonderful people out there!  I also thought I should provide a quick tutorial on the native pearly mussels versus the only two invasive bivalves (that I don't study) that can be confused with the native mussels.  This is the Asian Clam and the Zebra Mussel.  The former only rarely grows larger than an inch and the latter rarely even reaches an inch.  Both are Asian invasives that were introduced with ballast water and are actually hurtful to are native species (particularly the Zebra Mussel which thankfully has yet to spread as far and wide as the Asian Clam).  Neither of these two species have the pearly insides that all the native species have.  Its a pretty concrete rule that if you've found a freshwater mussel an inch or larger, and is not an Asian Clam or Zebra Mussel, then you've found a native mussel (and what I study).  The following is a bunch of Asian Clams:





This is one zebra mussel (though they are usually together in packs by the hundred):




And for the fun of it, here are some really nice examples of native freshwater pearly mussels:


----------



## ranger370 (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been fishing this small farm pond in Georgia and it is full of these things. They are only an 1" long but there are hundreds. Give me your address and I will send you some.


----------



## KMC (Jan 14, 2009)

ranger370 said:


> I've been fishing this small farm pond in Georgia and it is full of these things. They are only an 1" long but there are hundreds. Give me your address and I will send you some.



Hello Ranger370,
     thanks so much for offering to help.  I really appreciate it.  I wonder what native pearly mussel (and not the Asian Clam or Zebra mussel above) you are finding that is only one inch?  There are a few like the "Lilliput" that don't grow very big.  At any rate, my address:

Kevin Czaja
37 Dracut Street 
Dorchester, MA 02124

Thanks so much, Kevin


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 14, 2009)

Some advice,if you don't mind,ranger370 - get a few and e-mail Kevin a picture.You might save wasted time.


----------



## KMC (Jan 20, 2009)

Ranger370,
     Rangerdave is referring to making sure you are not talking about Asian Clams.  Those are one of the two I pictured above that are not native mussel species.  
-Kevin


----------



## KMC (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is more examples of the non native invasive asian clams (that unfortunately seem to be very common in Georgia).  Better than Zebra mussels though!



















This last one shows the porceilan white inside (with a purplish tinge).  As opposed to the pearly sheen seen in all native mussels.


----------



## mesocollins (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm actually seeing how long I can keep one alive by feeding it crushed turtle food. I find a lot of them in creeks on Oaky Woods management area when I'm out looking for fossils. I've found tons of saltwater clam shells out there. It's not illegal to pick those up out there is it? Just the Indian artifacts right?


----------



## mesocollins (Feb 3, 2009)

The saltwater shells were obviously fossils since the closest saltwater is a 3 hour drive away!


----------



## KMC (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello mesocollins,
    turtle food huh?  That's interesting.  Since clams and mussels filter for their food, they must be getting enough nutrients from the turtle food.  Algae and various plankton in the water is their typical food desire.  I don't know about the rules of the particular management area, but I'm sure you could find out the particulars on line.  But being a management area, Its probably against the rules to take anything live.  However, since Asian Clams are an invasive nuisance, and multiply by the thousands to the detriment of our native mussels, I can't imagine any one really having a problem with you removing one.  Since my research is all about preserving our native mussels, and since the Asian Clams compete with our native mussels, I think the taking of Asian Clams should probably be encouraged!
-Take care, Kevin


----------



## KMC (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello, 
    I just thought I'd check in.  Did you ever come across any of those mussels in West Point Lake (or anywhere else).  I would still be very interested!  In any case, I  hope the fishing is good for you!
-Take care, Kevin





jinx1984 said:


> West Point Lake is full of them . Last year when the water was down I found some the size of a navel orange and bigger . they are letting the water down now can see if I can find some next time I go out ?


----------



## KMC (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello Mike,
    I thought I'd check in as it probably is warmed up enough now.  I would still be interested in any spent mussel shells you might find.
-Thanks again, Kevin



balvarik said:


> As soon as the lakes up here thaw I'll head out and see what I can hook you up from the Headwaters of the Mississippi drainage area.
> 
> Mike


----------



## KMC (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey all,
    I thought I'd poke this discussion again.  It couldn't hurt and I still need any spent shells anyone might happen upon.
-Thanks again, Kevin


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey KMC...I'm a fisheries student at UGA....but my all my projects are focused on mussels. Would love to help out....I have a huge shell collection mostly from the Flint River basin, and could spare some for someone doing research. Any particular genus/species you are looking for?? Maybe work a trade....I've been trying to get my hands on some Margaritifera margaritifera shells.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll send some if I find some. The flooding is probably not gonna help out.


----------



## KMC (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello,
    sorry to be delinquent in my reply!  Between Thanksgiving and all that is due at the end of semester, I've been a bit distracted (something I am sure you are familiar with!).  If you could help out this would be wonderful!  And I would love to help you out as well!  I definitely have extra M. margaritifera I can share with you as well as pretty much all of the North Atlantic Slope species around New England.  I also have extras of some of the more traditionally Mississippi type species from Central NY.  Let me know what you could use for your studies and if I have extra, they are yours.  I will also think on the Flint River basin and I'll get back to you .  However, Most anything you have extra of would be new and educational for me.  I think I have one species collected many years ago by ex. Harvard Mollusk Department Curator William Clench from the Flint River.  If memory serves, he called it Elliptio singularis (which in now considered = E. icterina), but other than that, any shell you send will be new to my referrence collection and my knowledge of the area.  Also, if you have any articles you've written on the area or anywhere around north america, I would be interested in that as well.  I have been trying to create as complete a mussel library as possible.  BTW, you can send any mussel shells you have to:

Kevin Czaja
37 Dracut Street
Dorchester, MA 02124

Definitely let me know any species you would be interested in from up north (I can make a list of what I have extra of if you provide your direct email) and let me know your adress so I can the shells your way.  I'm very excited we have made contact and look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks again, Kevin




KINCHAFooneeryan said:


> Hey KMC...I'm a fisheries student at UGA....but my all my projects are focused on mussels. Would love to help out....I have a huge shell collection mostly from the Flint River basin, and could spare some for someone doing research. Any particular genus/species you are looking for?? Maybe work a trade....I've been trying to get my hands on some Margaritifera margaritifera shells.


----------



## KMC (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks again, I really do appreciate it!



Sweetwater said:


> I'll send some if I find some. The flooding is probably not gonna help out.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 2, 2009)

We have a bunch laying around the camp that we pulled out of our creek. (BUUURP!) They were delicious


----------



## Grimes25 (Dec 8, 2009)

kevin get in touch with UGA american fishery society.  UGA has several students studying freshwater mussels.


----------



## KMC (Dec 8, 2009)

That's a great idea.  Thanks so much for the suggestion!




Grimes25 said:


> kevin get in touch with UGA american fishery society.  UGA has several students studying freshwater mussels.


----------



## KMC (Sep 2, 2010)

Well another year of studies under my belt.  I figured I'd try a 2010 poke for this discussion.  I would still love to see any freshwater mussel shells people might come across!  Thanks!!!!
-Kevin


----------



## KMC (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey Y'all,
      I know its getting cold, but I thought I'd pop in again before I graduate to see if anyone has found any native mussels lately.  I would love to see anything, but as one possible suggestion is to those who might fish in the Savannah River near Augusta (or nearby tributaries.  There are really interesting (and confusing) species there that I have started to study and would to possibly see more of.  But again, I would be happy to see any Georgia freshwater shells.
-Thanks, Kevin


----------

